# Inversion de giro motor DC mediante PLC



## rodrigo_6 (Abr 1, 2014)

Hola a todos. estoy diseñando una maqueta de ascensor de 3 pisos, controlado por un automata programable Twido de Schneider Electric.
Mi pregunta es, _como puedo invertir el giro de un motor de cassetera._

¿el modelo de automata a utilizar dependera de como voy a controlar el motor? es decir cuantas salidas seran si quiero que cada una me controle uno u otro sentido del motor..

el modelo que pense para mi proyecto tiene salidas de comun negativo a transistor, de 0.3 A la cantidad de salidas no las tengo definidas justamente porque estoy en duda por lo que comento en este post 
estoy pensando en programar solo 2 salidas del motor o quizas 4 salidas.

pregunta: hay algun circuito que haga invertir el giro segun las entradas en enviadas desde las salidas del PLC?

Desde ya les agradesco de antemano! 

Saludos, rodrigo. ...


----------



## chclau (Abr 1, 2014)

Si usas una fuente bipolar, con dos salidas rele logras la inversion de giro. Si no tenes una fuente bipolar, con cuatro salidas rele lo haces.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2014)

Con un circuito PUENTE , o dos relés


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Abr 1, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> Si usas una fuente bipolar, con dos salidas rele logras la inversion de giro. Si no tenes una fuente bipolar, con cuatro salidas rele lo haces.



Gracias por responder!  Podrias darme un ejemplo visual, por favor? 




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con un circuito PUENTE , o dos relés



Gracias por responder!  El famoso "puente H"?




Saludos!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 1, 2014)

Amigo los motores de mecanismo de casseteras, poseen un regulador integrado y no puede invertirse el giro. Deberás anular el mismo para tener control directo sobre el motor.


----------



## salvador33 (Abr 2, 2014)

Disculpa lo del inverter,que no havia leido lo del motor de cassete.
Usa un lm293 que es super facil,efectivo y barato



El esquema,se puede usar con dos motores


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Abr 2, 2014)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo los motores de mecanismo de casseteras, poseen un regulador integrado y no puede invertirse el giro. Deberás anular el mismo para tener control directo sobre el motor.


Amigo, gracias por sumarte.. te comento que el motorcito que tengo yo se puede invertir el giro. Es un motor de Corriente Continua.


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo los motores de mecanismo de casseteras, poseen un regulador integrado y no puede invertirse el giro. Deberás anular el mismo para tener control directo sobre el motor.


Gracias amigo!! me has salvado, jajaja. investigare mas sobre este integrado. No se si conoces el programa Twido Soft, este programa da la posibilidad de "setear" (colocar en 1 -uno-) una salida y "resetear" (colocar en 0 -cero-) otra salida, a la vez. asi que es practicamente lo que estaba buscando.

Investigare y dare los resultados en cuanto los tenga. estoy metido en este proyecto asi que en un par de dias les avisare que tal fue.
Si tienen otra idea por favor comenten..


Gracias a todos por participar. Saludos..


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Abr 3, 2014)

hola amigos, les comento que investigando en mi ciudad no se comercializa ese integrado que me recomendo "salvador33" LM193.

queria preguntarles que opciones o que integrados me recomiendan, en reemplazo de éste, para invertir el giro de un motor DC.

muchas gracias de antemano por su ayuda .. 

Saludos..!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2014)

Puente H con  transistores comunes y corrientes , usá el buscador !


----------



## salvador33 (Abr 3, 2014)

Lm293 que me equivoque...disculpa



Upps pues no me equivoque,que lo puse bien

Igual lo tienen como l293


----------



## chclau (Abr 3, 2014)

Me parece que ya teniendo el PLC, lo mas simple es usar sus salidas. Si tienes salidas de rele, construyes el puente H con cuatro salidas de contacto seco... o dos, si tienes acceso a una fuente simetrica.


----------



## ecotronico (Abr 4, 2014)

hola a todos:

opino lo mismo que chclau.
un PLC fue creado para simplificar el control de los procesos... y ya lo tienes !
solamente se debe aprovechar bien sus salidas a relé.

rodrigo_6:

solo necesitarás 2 de tus salidas a relé para el completo control del motor, pues deberás tener en cuenta:
un rele para controlar enciende o apaga el motor. (no creo que siempre lo tengas energizado).
el segundo relé controla si gira a la izquierda o derecha (horario o anti-horário).

entonces, para invertir el giro, es mucho más simple mediante un inversor construido con relés.
en vez de usar aquel integrado, necesitarás un par de relés auxiliares y 4 diodos (que con certeza los encontrarás en el mercado). 

además, no has comentado en que ciudad o pais vives, con cuanta tensión trabaja tu motor, ni cuanta tensión alimentas el PLC.
con estos datos podremos especificar correctamente que materiales necesitarás.

esperamos tu respuesta para que te podamos ayudar y termines a tiempo tu proyecto.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Abr 4, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> Me parece que ya teniendo el PLC, lo mas simple es usar sus salidas. Si tienes salidas de rele, construyes el puente H con cuatro salidas de contacto seco... o dos, si tienes acceso a una fuente simetrica.



Gracias...!!!


Hola, gracias por sumarte! Soy de Argentina. del Litoral. al plc lo alimento con 220 V ac. y sus salidas son 24 V cc, 2 Amper. el motor es un motor de DC chiquito de esos de autos de juguete. no tiene tanta potencia.

edit: tendras alguna imagen para aclararme como utilizar las dos salidas? 

Para la inversion de giro se utilizan dos rele, cada uno con un diodo en paralelo con la bobina de cada rele para prevenir que la corriente vuelva al plc.

pregunta: como utilizo la señal de "stop" -parada- del motor?

gracias!!


gracias a todos por ayudarme!!


----------



## chclau (Abr 4, 2014)

Hola,  

En una epocs lo mas comun que habia era modulos de salidas del PLC con reles incorporados. No tenes acceso a un modulo con salidas rele?


----------



## Chris (Abr 4, 2014)

Saludos desde Ecuador amigo, según tu problema te recomiendo que armes un puente H y lo controles con dos salidas de tu plc si usa uno que tenga salida a transistor y si usas uno con salidas a rele deberías usar las 4 salidas como ya te mencionaron.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Abr 5, 2014)

hola a todos de nuevo. les comento que ahora tengo acceso a un PLC con salidas a rele de 2 (A) cada una. _*voy a utilizar este nuevo plc.*_



chclau dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> En una epocs lo mas comun que habia era modulos de salidas del PLC con reles incorporados. No tenes acceso a un modulo con salidas rele?


Si, ahora si.


Chris dijo:


> Saludos desde Ecuador amigo, según tu problema te recomiendo que armes un puente H y lo controles con dos salidas de tu plc si usa uno que tenga salida a transistor y si usas uno con salidas a rele deberías usar las 4 salidas como ya te mencionaron.


gracias!



metalmetropolis dijo:


> solo necesitarás 2 de tus salidas a relé para el completo control del motor, pues deberás tener en cuenta:
> un rele para controlar enciende o apaga el motor. (no creo que siempre lo tengas energizado).
> el segundo relé controla si gira a la izquierda o derecha (horario o anti-horário).


Perfecto!

Como hago para frenar el motor ? ?



metalmetropolis dijo:


> entonces, para invertir el giro, es mucho más simple mediante un inversor construido con relés.
> en vez de usar aquel integrado, necesitarás un par de relés auxiliares y 4 diodos[...].



Con "Un par" te refieres a excactamente sólo 2 (dos) reles?

_Dejo un esquema de dos reles con el motor DC._ 

Observacion: A1 y A2 son las señales provenientes de un PIC. puerto A especificamente. esta imagen fue hecha para la realizacion de un ascensor con un pic.

Atento a sus respuestas.  

Muchas gracias!


----------



## chclau (Abr 5, 2014)

Esa es una posibilidad, dos contactos de rele con una fuente bipolar o simetrica. La otra es realizar un puente H en la que cada rama es un contacto del PLC y en ese caso necesitas solo una fuente.

El motor se frena solo apenas le cortas la alimentacion, o no?


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Abr 5, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> Esa es una posibilidad, dos contactos de rele con una fuente bipolar o simetrica. La otra es realizar un puente H en la que cada rama es un contacto del PLC y en ese caso necesitas solo una fuente.


Claro, yo dispongo de la fuente con la que alimento las entradas del plc que va a ser la misma con la que alimentare el puente o los rele.



chclau dijo:


> El motor se frena solo apenas le cortas la alimentacion, o no?


Si señor. 


Adjunto imagen del Puente H. algo asi me dicen?  

Saludos..


edit: me gustaria armar un circuito pero solo con reles y diodos, porque quiero armar la menor cantidad de circuitos externos.

que me dicen..? con dos rele y un par de diodos ya puedo controlar la inversion de giro?
saludos..


----------



## chclau (Abr 5, 2014)

Si, en lugar de q1, 2, 3, 4 usas contactos de tus salidas rele


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Abr 5, 2014)

Disculpa creo que no llegaste a leer la edicion que hice en mi comentario anterior: que me dices de usar solo dos reles con un par de diodos como la imagen que subi en el post *#16* ?


----------



## chclau (Abr 6, 2014)

No entiendo lo de los diodos.

O usas dos fuentes, una de +12V y otra de -12V y dos contactos de reles, o una sola fuente de   +12V y cuatro contactos. Si no te queda claro dibuja lo que queres hacer y lo comentamos


----------



## fen2006 (Abr 6, 2014)

la opción de los 2 rele y una sola fuente es la mejor...


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Abr 6, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> No entiendo lo de los diodos.



los diodos son para proteger al plc de las corrientes que puedan generar las bobinas de los reles. las corrientes inversas algo asi.



chclau dijo:


> O usas dos fuentes, una de +12V y otra de -12V y dos contactos de reles, o una sola fuente de   +12V y cuatro contactos. Si no te queda claro dibuja lo que queres hacer y lo comentamos



voy a usar una sola fuente de 24 Vcc  que ademas alimentara las entradas del plc y usare el diagrama que subi.




fen2006 dijo:


> la opción de los 2 rele y una sola fuente es la mejor...



asi es como lo voy a hacer.


--------------
Gracias!
saludos..


----------



## chclau (Abr 6, 2014)

Me parece que tendrias que leer un poco lo que es un plc antes de seguir. una salida rele de in PLC es un contacto seco, no una bobina. La bobina es interna, vos tenes acceso solo al contacto.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Abr 6, 2014)

me referia a los reles externos al plc.


----------



## chclau (Abr 6, 2014)

OK!

Pero si de todos modos pensabas usar reles externos da lo mismo salidas transistor o rele. OK, ahora entiendo lo que decias, suerte con tu proyecto!


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Abr 6, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> OK!
> 
> Pero si de todos modos pensabas usar reles externos da lo mismo salidas transistor o rele. OK, ahora entiendo lo que decias, suerte con tu proyecto!



excactamente!


gracias!


mas adelante les comento como va el proyecto.
saludos!


----------



## ecotronico (Abr 7, 2014)

rodrigo_6 dijo:


> hola a todos de nuevo. les comento que ahora tengo acceso a un PLC con salidas a rele de 2 (A) cada una. _*voy a utilizar este nuevo plc.*_
> 
> Con "Un par" te refieres a excactamente sólo 2 (dos) reles?
> 
> _Dejo un esquema de dos reles con el motor DC._



Hola nuevamente:

ese esquema del *post16* es una posibilidad, pero piensa en esto:

qué sucedería si por accidente accionas los 2 relés al mismo tiempo?
de seguro un corto circuito.
existe otro arreglo de 2 relés que evita eso.....

ahora que has actualizado tu situación del proyecto, aprovecho de preguntar:
finalmente, cuántas salidas a relé de tu PLC tienes disponible o piensas usar?
entendí que manejan 2A cada una... quizás sea suficiente para realizar todo el proceso con tu PLC.


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Abr 7, 2014)

metalmetropolis dijo:


> Hola nuevamente:
> 
> ese esquema del *post16* es una posibilidad, pero piensa en esto:
> 
> ...


si, tenes razon. en el programa los enclave para que nunca se activen las dos al mismo tiempo.



metalmetropolis dijo:


> ahora que has actualizado tu situación del proyecto, aprovecho de preguntar:
> finalmente, cuántas salidas a relé de tu PLC tienes disponible o piensas usar?
> entendí que manejan 2A cada una... quizás sea suficiente para realizar todo el proceso con tu PLC.


en este momento tengo solo dos salidas disponible para controlar totalmente (subir o bajar) el motor.
el frenado del motor lo controlo dentro del mismo programa, con los finales de carrera en cada piso.
las salidas (todas) manejan 2 A de corriente cada una.
que se te ocurre con eso? 

gracias!!
saludos.


----------



## salvador33 (Abr 7, 2014)

D que plc estas hablando, especifica.;-)


----------



## ecotronico (Abr 7, 2014)

solamente pensaba en realizar el ON-OFF ocupando una salida del PLC.
pero veo que ya lo resolviste: el ON-OFF está incluido dentro de la rutina que has programado.

así que los 2 relés del PLC los usarás para comandar si gira horario, antihorario o no gira.
y agregando 2 relés auxiliares lograrás el inversor para conectar tu motor.

los diodos no son para proteger los relés, sino que para proteger la misma bobina del motor.
en teoría, cuando desconectas una bobina que estaba energizada, ella crea una sobretensión.
entonces los diodos te devuelven esa energía hacia la fuente.

aprovecho de subir al foro el esquema del inversor con 2 relés que he usado en otra aplicación.
tiene 2 relés auxiliares y los 4 diodos.
la idea es controlar el puente (y en consecuencia, el motor) con solamente 2 salidas a relé del PLC.
si AMBOS relés están desactivados o desactivados, el motor no gira y na hay corto circuito de la fuente de 24Vcc.
accionando UN relé por vez, se consigue que el motor gire en un sentido específico, o en el otro.

NOTA: hay que tener en cuenta el tiempo de conmutación de los relés.

mucho éxito con tu proyecto.


----------



## salvador33 (Abr 7, 2014)

Yo tengo varios plc omron cpm1a que vendo economicos, si te interesa alguno mandame un privado


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Abr 7, 2014)

salvador33 dijo:


> D que plc estas hablando, especifica.;-)


PLC Twido. Modelo TWDLCAA24DRF


salvador33 dijo:


> Yo tengo varios plc omron cpm1a que vendo economicos, si te interesa alguno mandame un privado


por el momento no estoy interesado, porque en la universidad tienen para hacer los test. igual gracias!!
Saludos!


metalmetropolis dijo:


> apreovecho de subir al foro el esquema del inversor con 2 relés que he usado en otra aplicación.
> tiene 2 relés auxiliares y los 4 diodos.
> si AMBOS relés están desactivados o desactivados, el motor no gira y na hay corto circuito de la fuente de 24Vcc.
> accionando UN relé por vez, se consigue que el motor gire en un sentido específico, o en el otro.


gracias! una _pregunta_, en el diagrama: las ramas de los contactos de los reles son las que se conectan a cada salida de mi plc? (es decir: rele aux 1 salida 1 y rele aux 2, salida 2) ..


metalmetropolis dijo:


> mucho éxito con tu proyecto.


Muchas gracias por ayudar!


----------



## chclau (Abr 7, 2014)

metalmetropolis dijo:


> los diodos no son para proteger los relés, sino que para proteger la misma bobina del motor.
> en teoría, cuando desconectas una bobina que estaba energizada, ella crea una sobretensión.
> entonces los diodos te devuelven esa energía hacia la fuente.
> .



Creo que estas equivocado. Los diodos son justamente, en este caso, para proteger a los reles. Especificamente, para proteger los contactos de los reles del PLC, y a los contactos de los reles auxiliares. Sin esos diodos, la sobretension por el corte de la corriente en la bobina del rele o en el motor, segun el caso, puede provocar chispas que arruinan a los contactos del rele.


----------



## ecotronico (Abr 7, 2014)

chclau:

creo que tienes razón en aquello de protejer el contacto.
pues en los puentes H (usando MOSFET o IGBT) se utilizan estos diodos en antiparalelo para proteger al interruptor.
y esas chispas sí se deben a la sobretensión producida por cortar bruscamente la corriente en las bobinas.
gracias.


rodrigo_6:
las bobinas de los 2 relés auxiliares debes conectarlas a cada salida relé de tu PLC.
he actualizado el archivo, pues no las había dibujado.

creo que tu PLC denomina como Q0, Q1 ... a las salidas.
siguiendo ese padrón, debes conectar:
Q0 con la bobina de RA1
Q1 con la bobina de RA2


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Abr 7, 2014)

gracias, lo vere enseguida. por cierto, que programa usas para dibujarlo? yo conozco el paint, que es muy simple jajaja


----------



## ecotronico (Abr 7, 2014)

en los comienzos usaba VISIO 2003.
ahora es posible obtener unaversion equivalente de software libre, como libre office.
http://www.libreoffice.org/

pero en estos momentos, uso una versión gratuita demostración de CIRCAD, bien simple:
http://holophase.com/downloads.htm


----------



## rodrigo_6 (Abr 7, 2014)

metalmetropolis dijo:


> creo que tu PLC denomina como Q0, Q1 ... a las salidas.
> siguiendo ese padrón, debes conectar:
> Q0 con la bobina de RA1
> Q1 con la bobina de RA2


Gracias!!!! ahora lo vere. comento mas tarde.
saludos ..


metalmetropolis dijo:


> en los comienzos usaba VISIO 2003.
> ahora es posible obtener unaversion equivalente de software libre, como libre office.
> http://www.libreoffice.org/
> 
> ...


buenisimo. gracias..
saludos ..


----------

